# Puppy Color Changes



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Does anyone have any good pictures that can show a black and tan GSD's color changes from when they are young to adult? Since Lex is my first GSD, I'm not sure if her coloring will fade a lot, or if she will remain predominantly black. 

So far she's gone from:










To this:










I don't think she's lightened up much, except for her face (it's a pretty gold speckling right now) and behind the ears (very tan/reddish).


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Here's Amara:

8 wks









12? wks









4? mo









5 mo









10 mo









2 yr


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

They lighten up the most by 7 months then it slows down, usually in the face and front chest area. does she have any gray or silver on her back/neck?


----------



## Aureal (May 11, 2008)

Here's Riley:

8wks









Can't remember how old she was in this picture ... thinking about 5 months










1 year old
















2 years old


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WThey lighten up the most by 7 months then it slows down, usually in the face and front chest area. does she have any gray or silver on her back/neck?


Just what you can see in the picture, behind her ears, that's the only not black area besides her legs. 

This is a dog from Alexa's family tree:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/508297.html

I'm hoping her color stays similar to this









Sarah and Aureal, I can't believe how much your dogs lightened up! They're both beautiful though, and I love the group picture...so much black and tan!


----------

